# Sublimation for photographs on "Canvas"?



## sidebox

Hey everyone. Thanks in advance for your help.

I am a photographer looking for ways new ways to display/mount my work. I also will be transferring to tile, garments, and other assorted "stuff". After some research I plan on purchasing the following setup:

1. Either the Ricoh GX5050 or the GX3300 Printer
2. Geo Knight Jet Press 14: 12" x 14" Heat Press

My question is: Is sublimation a good option for printing photographs on canvas? My take is that sublimation works only on Polyester and chromoblast is for cotton products. I see hundreds of sites that offer the service of photograph printing on canvas. They all seem to say that they use sublimation to do this. If that is the case, are they using a special type of canvas to do sublimation of photographs?

Am I going down the wrong road as a photographer trying to use sublimation to display my work?


----------



## jimc

Hi Elliot
Yes, there is a polyester canvas for sublimation. I believe it can be in sheet and roll form.
Jim


----------



## Imme

Hi Elliott

There seems to be two options for canvas printing
Either use polyester canvas and sublimation ink, or cotton canvas and pigment ink

I have used pigment on cotton but need to get some polyester canvas to try out the sublimation method. I only sublimate mugs at the moment.

I know that pigment ink will give a lasting image but how long will a sublimated image last before it starts to fade? I am looking into this but would be interested to know which method others are using

Cheers


----------



## skdave

We print on Canvas with our Rolands 64" wide printers for others all the time. We stretch and mount it on frames. 300 DPI

We also print and press 40'x64" duck cloth which looks like canvas via Dye Sublimation. Photos look great using Dye sub but you must display them where they will not fade over the long run.


----------



## jemmyell

sidebox said:


> Hey everyone. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> I am a photographer looking for ways new ways to display/mount my work. I also will be transferring to tile, garments, and other assorted "stuff". After some research I plan on purchasing the following setup:
> 
> 1. Either the Ricoh GX5050 or the GX3300 Printer
> 2. Geo Knight Jet Press 14: 12" x 14" Heat Press
> 
> <snip>


Try to get the Geo Knight DC16. It will let you do a wide variety of 'stuff' with the addons.

If you get a WF1100 and Artainium inks you will have the lowest cost of operation in the Sawgrass ink world AND you can print 13 x 19.

ArTainium - ArTainium UV+ for the Epson WorkForce 1100 System

Sawgrass inks eat printers, fact of life. If the WF1100 dies from nozzle corrosion your replacement cost is about $100 street price. Just move your bulk ink system over and you are back in business

-James


----------



## mgparrish

sidebox said:


> Hey everyone. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> I am a photographer looking for ways new ways to display/mount my work. I also will be transferring to tile, garments, and other assorted "stuff". After some research I plan on purchasing the following setup:
> 
> 1. Either the Ricoh GX5050 or the GX3300 Printer
> 2. Geo Knight Jet Press 14: 12" x 14" Heat Press
> 
> My question is: Is sublimation a good option for printing photographs on canvas? My take is that sublimation works only on Polyester and chromoblast is for cotton products. I see hundreds of sites that offer the service of photograph printing on canvas. They all seem to say that they use sublimation to do this. If that is the case, are they using a special type of canvas to do sublimation of photographs?
> 
> Am I going down the wrong road as a photographer trying to use sublimation to display my work?


Unless you are going to do sublimation on other items I would suggest you do a direct print on canvas and avoid sublimation.

If you decide that you want to do sublimation beyond canvas then your choice of Ricoh printer is wrong.

Beyond the fact that the Sawgrass Ricoh printers you mentioned are only 8 1/2 width carriage, they are very problematic and are dying left and right. 

Go through the posts here Sawgrass inks and Ricohs are not a good marriage, the inks are killing those printers!

If you want to do sublimation AND do canvas, then best option is to use different printers, much cheaper in the long run. 

If you don't want 2 printers then consider the WF1100 as it can do 13 x 19 out of the box, the Ricoh GX7000 (not the other models you mention) can do that size and it is going to run you $1300 - $1500 plus an additional cost for the adapter to go beyond 11 x 17 for the GX7000, not to mention those are *dying* left and right due to Sawgrass inks.

However, having said that there are several reasons that you sound not sublimate canvas, and instead print directly.

1. The cost of sublimation inks are way too high, pigments provide wider gamut and even Epsons pigments are cheaper than Sawgrass sublimation inks.

3rd party inks are much cheaper than Epsons and you can find good quality pigment inks at a fraction of Epson prices.

2. If you do "gallery wraps" then you have to consider that the actual length + width will always be less than the actual paper size. 

If you have a frame depth of 1 inch and some wrapping to the back, then a 8 x 1/2 x 11 will only get you a 6 x 8 wrap, or a 8 1/2 x 14 will only get you a 6 x 10 wrap. The frame depths can vary so my numbers may not be exact, but just an example ... but you will lose finished product size with canvas.

The Ricohs you mention are only letter/legal size printers.

A WF1100 can do a 13 x 19, so you are going to be able to a larger wrap, but even that size is small. I have a WF1100 but not for my wraps, I use a 4880 for that with a 17 inch carriage, even with that if I had room for a larger Epson I would have bought at least a 24 inch carriage printer.

3. My opinion is that for canvas the _bare minimum_ printer should be the Epson 2880, it can do roll paper canvas paper where you can direct print much cheaper and quicker, no heat press required. 

If you are not going to sublimate other things then you can save the cost of a heat press, sub inks, and sublimation canvas. At under $500 bucks this is still cheaper than having to use a heat press and sub inks for canvas.

Epson Stylus Photo R2880 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## sidebox

Thanks to all of you who have provided your opinions and ideas. I think that I am going to start off by direct-printing to canvas. I will still be investing in sublimation equipment, but only after I am certain I have good enough equipment to print my photos in a high quality format.

The Epson 4880 is no longer widely available, and unfortunately is really more than I can spend right now. It seems like a relatively comparable printer is the Canon Pro 9500 mark ii. It is normally $800, but there is a $300 rebate on jandr.com right now. My question is, does anyone know if the quality on this matches the Epson 4880? - and - is there a way to print from a canvas roll?

Thanks!


----------



## freebird1963

THe WF 1100 does NOT print on canvas. I tried and failed so contacted Epson and they informed that the WF 1100 is not canvas compatible. 

Paper Specs are:
Paper Types:

Plain paper
Epson Bright White Paper
Photo Paper Glossy
Premium Photo Paper Glossy
Ultra Premium Photo Paper Glossy
Premium Photo Paper Semi-gloss
Presentation Paper Matte
Premium Presentation Paper Matte
Premium Presentation Paper Matte Double-sided
Ultra Premium Presentation Paper
Matte Scrapbook Photo Paper (letter)

So beware about using it for canvas.





mgparrish said:


> Unless you are going to do sublimation on other items I would suggest you do a direct print on canvas and avoid sublimation.
> 
> If you decide that you want to do sublimation beyond canvas then your choice of Ricoh printer is wrong.
> 
> Beyond the fact that the Sawgrass Ricoh printers you mentioned are only 8 1/2 width carriage, they are very problematic and are dying left and right.
> 
> Go through the posts here Sawgrass inks and Ricohs are not a good marriage, the inks are killing those printers!
> 
> If you want to do sublimation AND do canvas, then best option is to use different printers, much cheaper in the long run.
> 
> If you don't want 2 printers then consider the WF1100 as it can do 13 x 19 out of the box, the Ricoh GX7000 (not the other models you mention) can do that size and it is going to run you $1300 - $1500 plus an additional cost for the adapter to go beyond 11 x 17 for the GX7000, not to mention those are *dying* left and right due to Sawgrass inks.
> 
> However, having said that there are several reasons that you sound not sublimate canvas, and instead print directly.
> 
> 1. The cost of sublimation inks are way too high, pigments provide wider gamut and even Epsons pigments are cheaper than Sawgrass sublimation inks.
> 
> 3rd party inks are much cheaper than Epsons and you can find good quality pigment inks at a fraction of Epson prices.
> 
> 2. If you do "gallery wraps" then you have to consider that the actual length + width will always be less than the actual paper size.
> 
> If you have a frame depth of 1 inch and some wrapping to the back, then a 8 x 1/2 x 11 will only get you a 6 x 8 wrap, or a 8 1/2 x 14 will only get you a 6 x 10 wrap. The frame depths can vary so my numbers may not be exact, but just an example ... but you will lose finished product size with canvas.
> 
> The Ricohs you mention are only letter/legal size printers.
> 
> A WF1100 can do a 13 x 19, so you are going to be able to a larger wrap, but even that size is small. I have a WF1100 but not for my wraps, I use a 4880 for that with a 17 inch carriage, even with that if I had room for a larger Epson I would have bought at least a 24 inch carriage printer.
> 
> 3. My opinion is that for canvas the _bare minimum_ printer should be the Epson 2880, it can do roll paper canvas paper where you can direct print much cheaper and quicker, no heat press required.
> 
> If you are not going to sublimate other things then you can save the cost of a heat press, sub inks, and sublimation canvas. At under $500 bucks this is still cheaper than having to use a heat press and sub inks for canvas.
> 
> Epson Stylus Photo R2880 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## mgparrish

freebird1963 said:


> THe WF 1100 does NOT print on canvas. I tried and failed so contacted Epson and they informed that the WF 1100 is not canvas compatible.
> 
> Paper Specs are:
> Paper Types:
> 
> Plain paper
> Epson Bright White Paper
> Photo Paper Glossy
> Premium Photo Paper Glossy
> Ultra Premium Photo Paper Glossy
> Premium Photo Paper Semi-gloss
> Presentation Paper Matte
> Premium Presentation Paper Matte
> Premium Presentation Paper Matte Double-sided
> Ultra Premium Presentation Paper
> Matte Scrapbook Photo Paper (letter)
> 
> So beware about using it for canvas.


Yes the WF1100 printer does not print on canvas I have one and know that. Where do you see that I said it did? *Please read the post carefully next time. *

If you took the time to read the OP he was wanting to SUBLIMATE onto canvas.

I suggested that if he wanted to_ sublimate_ onto canvas then use the WF1100 and not a Ricoh. The only 13x19 printer that can direct print onto canvas (using pigment) is the 2880. I also stated the WF1100 is really too small for canvas and that 4880 would be better. I also stated that sub ink is too expensive so best not to sublimate on canvas.

Quote from my post .... 

"_3. My opinion is that for canvas the bare minimum printer should be the Epson 2880, it can do roll paper canvas paper where you can direct print much cheaper and quicker, no heat press required."_


----------



## Rodney

*Thread note:* some off topic, bickering posts have been moved out of this thread. No need to go back and forth about *how* someone posts or who they are replying to. Some get what they need from short posts, some like to tea longer posts. We're all just trying to post helpful information


----------



## EddieM

I have both the dye sub set up and a canon 44 inch printer.

I would not spend the money on the dye sub stuff that is for sure.

I have had a lot of problems with it.

Right now my Ricoh is not working and has dried up ink in it making it a paper weight.

Print quality on canvas is a lot better using my canon printer printing right onto canvas and i have no transfer to deal with and no heat press to deal with.

I am keeping my eye on the new GO UNO system it is not dye sub and you can use cotton shirts.
It says you can heat press to other things to like tiles. wood, metal and more.

Conde LaserMPrints GO UNO - DyeTrans.com

I am getting to making wood signs and doing it with dye sub is just not worth the cost the blanks cost way to much.
I will be selling full color signs on wood for what places sell the wood dye sub blanks for.
I can cut my own wood shapes and right now print on my big 44 inch printer and glue the image on the wood and trim it then cote it with a clear coat to seal it in all for half the price of a wood dye sub blank.

Looking at the GO UNO and waiting to see more info in it as to see if it can heat press onto untreated wood on other things if so i can see buying that soon for next year as we could offer quick to make t-shirts with custom text fast and press the images right onto the wood and other serfaces.

Dye sub just cost to much. The blanks cost so much that customers do not want to pay that much for your items


----------



## kondath

hi,
finaly which printer you bought? i also want to do the exact job like you do. canvas printing,sublimation printing on mugs,plates, t dhirt printing on cotton as well as polyster.
please sugst me the ebst and ecnomical confifuration on printers and materials??


----------



## mcpix

As others have said the main concern with canvas printing is the size of your printer. You need to add at least a couple of inches on each side for a gallery wrap. I had a 24" Epson when I first started printing canvas.Within a few months I bought a 44" printer. When people choose canvas prints, they like to print big.


----------



## Hodgy

Is the idea of sublimating on Polyester not only because the will fade from Cotton after being washed a few times? I know that sublimation inks react to and cling to Polyesterbetter than cotton, but surely you could still be able to print a nice, decent image on a cotton canvas that will last as its not being put through the wash? Would be great to hear your thoughts troops, cos i`m thinking about doing this.

Cheers again,

Hodgy.


----------



## mgparrish

Hodgy said:


> Is the idea of sublimating on Polyester not only because the will fade from Cotton after being washed a few times? I know that sublimation inks react to and cling to Polyesterbetter than cotton, but surely you could still be able to print a nice, decent image on a cotton canvas that will last as its not being put through the wash? Would be great to hear your thoughts troops, cos i`m thinking about doing this.
> 
> Cheers again,
> 
> Hodgy.


Even if it is not washed it still looks weak if it lacks poly.


----------



## Hodgy

mgparrish said:


> Even if it is not washed it still looks weak if it lacks poly.


Thanks Mgparrish. I think i`m gonna go down the Chromablast route for printing on cotton t`s and canvasses, would need to dedicate my Ricoh machine for that only though, and will need to getanother machine for other projects. Thanks for the input mate.

Hodgy


----------

